# Umfrage: Wer ist am "heißesten"?



## glacios (14. September 2007)

Tja wie bin ich wohl auf diesen Thread gekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja noch was: Mich intressiert hier überhaupt nicht die Musik, sondern lediglich der Faktor an Geilheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja noch was: Britney Spears VOR den ganzen Exzessen!


----------



## Organasilver (14. September 2007)

Für mich Avril Lavigne...hab selber irgendwie keine Ahnung warum...vielleicht, weil sie so klein ist.....


----------



## Sarja-Cell (14. September 2007)

Als Frau jetzt einfach mal mitgevotet:

Auf alle Fälle Nelly Furtado... keine ist hübscher


----------



## vikale (14. September 2007)

Hi,
Jo definitiv nelly furtado, die is net so künstlich aufgetakelt,
ausserdem is sie NICHT blond  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg.vikale


----------



## Netherweather (14. September 2007)

Nelly - definitiv. 
Von den genannten Damen hat sie (meiner Meinung nach) noch den meisten Stil und wirkt bei weitem nicht so gekünstelt.

Alex


----------



## belphagor (14. September 2007)

Avril natürlich^^
für alle die keinen Plan haben--->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (14. September 2007)

ich natürlich


----------



## Slit of Arthas (14. September 2007)

Eigentlich Norah Jones.
Aber wenns sein muss auch Nelly.
Macht auf mich einfach den "reifsten" Eindruck. Außerdem n schönes Lächeln. Und ne geile Stimme. Und Titten sind nicht alles, ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei man nicht mal da meckern kann.
woot!


----------



## Shady88 (15. September 2007)

belphagor schrieb:


> Avril natürlich^^
> für alle die keinen Plan haben--->
> 
> 
> ...





<3


----------



## Netherdrachenwelpe (15. September 2007)

Ich find Avril vom Aussehen  am besten .


----------



## Nicce (17. September 2007)

bei der auswahl fehlen aber noch ne menge anderer heißer sängerinnen ;D

aber wenn schon dann nelly


----------



## Méla23 (18. September 2007)

jaah sicher nelly!^^ Sie ist nicht nur hübsch, sondern kann auch noch recht schön tanzen und hüpft nicht einfach dumm auf der bühne rum^^


----------



## Noxiel (18. September 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17310
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17138


Wäre es so abwegig gewesen, diese elementare Frage des Seins in diese Threads zu posten? Bedeutet "Gott & die Welt" für jeden, ich zögere vor dem Gebrauch des Wortes Scheiß, einen eigenen Thread zu öffnen? 
Warum habe ich noch nicht im Lotto gewonnen? Warum gibt es in meiner Nachbarschaft keine echten Nachtelfen? Wen interessiert es, warum Britney "heißer" als Avril oder [....] <- (bedeutungslosen Künstler deiner Wahl hier eintragen) ist?


----------



## Jqe (20. September 2007)

avril rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asmegin (21. September 2007)

möp


----------



## Shady88 (21. September 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> avril rockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Genau das


@Noxiel


Brot zum Whine?Das hier ist nunmal der Off Topic-Bereich,es hilft dir auch nix dich als Mod aufzuspielen.


----------



## glacios (21. September 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17310
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17138
> Wäre es so abwegig gewesen, diese elementare Frage des Seins in diese Threads zu posten? Bedeutet "Gott & die Welt" für jeden, ich zögere vor dem Gebrauch des Wortes Scheiß, einen eigenen Thread zu öffnen?
> Warum habe ich noch nicht im Lotto gewonnen? Warum gibt es in meiner Nachbarschaft keine echten Nachtelfen? Wen interessiert es, warum Britney "heißer" als Avril oder [....] <- (bedeutungslosen Künstler deiner Wahl hier eintragen) ist?



Ganz toll. Denkst du damit kriegst du die Beachtung, die du anscheinend nötig hast?

@ Topic

Wenn ihr noch auf die Schnelle andere (bekannte) Künstlerinnen sagt, kann ich die durchaus noch in die Umfrage einfügen.  Mir ist halt nix mehr eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja: Avril stinkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Hier seht ihr mal meine Favouritin (die linke):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shady88 (21. September 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Ach ja: Avril stinkt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







Guck innen Spiegel -_- bzw riech an dir selber


----------



## glacios (21. September 2007)

Shady88 schrieb:


> Guck innen Spiegel -_- bzw riech an dir selber



oh tatsächlich: ich stinke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. September 2007)

Unter den vieren find ich momentan Nelly am heißesten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch Fragen warum ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wohl kaum oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## glacios (22. September 2007)

The schrieb:


> Unter den vieren find ich momentan Nelly am heißesten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute, nachbearbeitete Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ob die soviel hätte...
und dann auch noch schwarz-weiß. So machts Justin Timberlake auch immer, um männlicher zu wirken und seine Pickel zu übertünchen.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. September 2007)

Auch wenn´s ein bischen bearbeitet wurde, is doch scharf die Frau ?!!


----------



## Jester~ (22. September 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Ganz toll. Denkst du damit kriegst du die Beachtung, die du anscheinend nötig hast?
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> ...



is das dein ernst ôO ?

ähm ontopic:
avril find ich so ganz hübsch, kenn aber ihre musik nich wirklich und weiß auch nichts großartig über die ^^

ähm nelly furtado ist von guter musik zu komischen hip hop gedöhns mutiert, find ich scheiße.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. September 2007)

Xtina <3


----------



## glacios (23. September 2007)

The schrieb:


> Auch wenn´s ein bischen bearbeitet wurde, is doch scharf die Frau ?!!



Natürlich. Ich wollte nur ein bisschen Stunk machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Jester~ schrieb:


> is das dein ernst ôO ?
> 
> ähm ontopic:
> avril find ich so ganz hübsch, kenn aber ihre musik nich wirklich und weiß auch nichts großartig über die ^^
> ...



Naja früher war doch Britney Spears schon hübsch, muss man doch zugeben oder?
Und nein, Nelly Furtado macht keinen HipHop, sie ist eine Beleidigung für jeden Hopper. Justin Timberlake macht ja auch keinen. Das ist einfach nur Mainstream-POP und Teenie-Mucke. Und genau deswegen kann ich die Nelly auch nicht leiden (so wie Justin Timberlake). Einfach dieser Versuch HipHop für (weibliche) Teenies schmackhaft zu machen, ist wie ein Messerstich in mein Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jester~ (23. September 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Naja früher war doch Britney Spears schon hübsch, muss man doch zugeben oder?



nein.


----------



## ApoY2k (23. September 2007)

Avril, weil ich auch Punkergirlies stehe ^^


----------



## glacios (23. September 2007)

Jester~ schrieb:


> nein.



Naja, so blöd sie auch sein mag (und so hässlich sie auch geworden ist), hübsch war sie schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eigentlich ist mir des egal. Ich würde sicher keine von denen von der Bettkante stoßen, nein ganz im Gegenteil, ich würde nie mehr aufstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## DanB (23. September 2007)

Joa Nelly sieht schon ganz guti aus aber naja ich finde  Alexandra Ambrosia   sieht auf der TV Spielfilm einfach nur übertrieben geilo aus 

schade habe bei goole.de unter bilder eider nichgt son hübsches bild gefunden obwohl sie ja ein Viktoria Secret Model ist schade eig. ^^


DanB


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (24. September 2007)

Gwen Stefani  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (24. September 2007)

Ars_Mc_Ars schrieb:


> Gwen Stefani
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohhhhhh....natürlich...wie konnte ich nur...wird sofort in die Umfrage miteingefügt!!!

EDIT: Nein! Geht nicht! ich kann die Umfrage irgendwie nicht mehr verändern oder weiß jemand wie das geht?


----------



## Aghata (29. September 2007)

Christina Aguilera und Nelly auf jeden Fall 2 sehr heiße Damen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei Rihanna und Nicole Scherzinger auch nicht zu verachten wären aber jeder hat ja sein eigenen Geschmack alles andere wäre ja auch schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sammies (29. September 2007)

Leute geht es noch^^ ?? Warum habt ihr nur so eine Hupfdohlen genommen die ist doch  nur noch 2te Wahl^^ :-D
Also Spass bei Seite aber Anstelle der Skandal Spears hätte da besser Shakira rein gepasst *nur meine Meinung*


----------



## glacios (29. September 2007)

Sammies schrieb:


> Leute geht es noch^^ ?? Warum habt ihr nur so eine Hupfdohlen genommen die ist doch  nur noch 2te Wahl^^ :-D
> Also Spass bei Seite aber Anstelle der Skandal Spears hätte da besser Shakira rein gepasst *nur meine Meinung*



stimmt. Aber alle die Namen wie Gwen Stefani, Shakira, Rihanna usw sind mir in dem Moment nicht eingefallen, wie gesagt wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie man die Umfrage nochmal erweitert würde ich das sofort tun.


----------



## Aghata (30. September 2007)

Fergie von den Black Eyed Peas und Angelina Jolie auch noch ziehmlich ''HOT''  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenerul (30. September 2007)

Warum steht Jessica Alba nicht zur Auswahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne bei der Umfrage habe ich Avril gewählt..

MFG


----------



## glacios (30. September 2007)

@ die zwei vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Umfrage geht nur über die Größen der Pop-Welt, nicht irgendwelche Filmstars oder zweitrangige Möchtegern-POP-Prinzessinnen (ala Fergie oder Scherzinger).


----------



## Huntara (30. September 2007)

Würde auch sagen Nelly.

Avril ist mir zu kiddie, Brit noch mehr kiddie (und das als Mutter...tststs)
und Chris hat'n Knall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Oktober 2007)

Avril is top *sabber sabber sabber saber*
und ich steh noch net mal auf punks :s XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (1. Oktober 2007)

Hmm kann mich denen auf Seite 1 nur Anschließen....Nelly Ftw!!!

Habt ihr schonmal Avril ohne Make Up gesehen? Nein? Da habt ihr Glück gehabt ^^ (Obwohl die Musik cool is^^)

Und zur Chris brauch ich wohl nix sagen Oo

Obwohl Britney vor dem ganzen Kram noch ziemlich schön war....trotzdem nich...

Meine Zweite Wahl wäre wohl Beyoncé gewesen, aber die steht da ja nich^^

MfG


----------



## yoba (2. Oktober 2007)

Ganz klar Avril Lavigne. Die Frau sieht einfach spitze aus. Nelly ist auch eine Hübsche. Aber Avril geht einfach mehr in meine Richtung. Für andere geht es mehr richtung Nelly Futado. Geschmäcker sind zum Glück alle verschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelf22 (2. Oktober 2007)

ist zwar alles net so meine Richtung aber rein äußerlich Nelly Furtado  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (4. Oktober 2007)

Avril!


----------



## glacios (4. Oktober 2007)

yoba schrieb:


> Ganz klar Avril Lavigne. Die Frau sieht einfach spitze aus. Nelly ist auch eine Hübsche. Aber Avril geht einfach mehr in meine Richtung. Für andere geht es mehr richtung Nelly Futado. Geschmäcker sind zum Glück alle verschieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



börks..wie eklig die Frau...
okay ich muss zugeben, das erste Bild schaut süß aus, aber die danach zeigen eher wie sie ist: ABARTIG HÄSSLICH!!!1111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Schminke geht bei der gar nix, gut die anderen sehen ohne Schminke sicherlich auch nicht toll aus, aber net so ugly wie Avril!
Nelly schaut eigentlich am besten aus, kommt mir aber zu arrogant rüber (und hat zu wenig Holz vor der Hüttn...).
Chris läuft für mich sowieso unter fernaliefen....die Frau ist mal richtig eklig, ungefähr so wie Britney jetzt.

Beyonce und Shakira find ich die geilsten im POP-Biz.


----------



## Crothar (5. Oktober 2007)

Kann mich nicht entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber neige eher zu der Aussage von glacios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beyonce und Shakira auch zusammen im Video *Rockt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Winter (6. Oktober 2007)

wenn es darum geht, mit welcher der 4 ich am liebsten in die Kiste steigen würde, dann wäre es ganz klar Christina Aguilera wie sie im Video zu ihrer Single "Dirty" aussieht.


----------



## glacios (7. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand von euch gestern "Wetten, dass?" angeschaut? Da war ja auch Avril da. Lol. Die sieht ja aus wie 14. Also wenn ich mit der zusammen wär, käm ich mir immer seltsam vor. Also als sie da neben den Klitschkos stand....rofl....die ging denen ja bis zur Hüfte. Sah aus als ob die Klitschkos grade Besuch von ihrem Enkelkind haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die geht ja gar nicht die Frau.


----------



## ~ηуρнє~ (9. Oktober 2007)

Hmm habe 2 Favoriten Nelly und Christina, find die 2 einfach nur Hammer.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (9. Oktober 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Ohne Schminke geht bei der gar nix, gut die anderen sehen ohne Schminke sicherlich auch nicht toll aus, aber net so ugly wie Avril!
> Beyonce und Shakira find ich die geilsten im POP-Biz.



ist doch bei fast allen "hübschen stars" so. kratz mal die 10cm schminke schicht ab und du kriegst en kotzreiz.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Oktober 2007)

Lungentorpedo schrieb:


> ist doch bei fast allen "hübschen stars" so. kratz mal die 10cm schminke schicht ab und du kriegst en kotzreiz.



Naja was soll man sagen..

Männer sind von Natur aus schön und Frauen müssen sich halt anmalen (Ok der war alt und schlecht, aber ich finde den Spruch geil ;D )


----------



## Averageman (10. Oktober 2007)

Finde Nelly Fortado am besten, könnte zwar einpaar Kilos zulegen. Aber sie hat nen saftigen Arsch, und außerdem mag ich Dunkelaarige.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guiri (11. Oktober 2007)

Meine Stimme bekommt Avril...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goofy1991 (12. Oktober 2007)

ich hab auch für nelly gestimmt


----------



## Rept!le (12. Oktober 2007)

Finde Avril auch wunderschön ! Klein, Blond, süss !


----------



## Destilatus (13. Oktober 2007)

Warum is da kein Punkt : Meine Freundin ? ^^ weil die finde ich am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikos (16. Oktober 2007)

UFF das war ne ganz ganz harte Entscheidung, aber ich hab mich zum Schluss für Avril entschieden, weil ich einfach ma auf den Stil stehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

